# anyone need a sub in winnipeg



## HoneyDooYrdWrk (Sep 10, 2005)

I live just south of winnipeg and have a 96 chevy 2500 ith a boss plow and am looking for work
i can do anywhere in city and southern surrounding areas. it takes me app. 5-10 min to get to city. i have one season of exp. plowing and 2yr exp with snowblower, quad and plow, and shovel i have a couple residential driveway an that is about it.

you can contact my on my cell.
Ian 204 792 6247


----------

